#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Hamkaas chips???

## HiTMaN

Hamkaas chips??? haram of niet??? verveeld verveeld

----------


## Joesoef

Staat er boullionpoeder op de ingredientenlijst?

Wat staat er op die ingredientenlijst...........

----------


## Tomas

't is heel simpel: alles wat lekker is is haram.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *'t is heel simpel: alles wat lekker is is haram.*


Ach Tomas, hamkas vind ik niet te eten maar dat zal wel komen doordat het halal is naar mijn weten. Er zit geen ham in......

Voor de rest vind ik alleen tiramisu te eten...............................

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *'t is heel simpel: alles wat lekker is is haram.*


nee, alles wat islamitisch is en wetenschappelijk onderbouwt klopt niet, toch tomas

----------


## HiTMaN

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Staat er boullionpoeder op de ingredientenlijst?
> 
> Wat staat er op die ingredientenlijst...........*








Ik weet nie Man.
ik vroeg het me gewoon af, omdat er een vieze geur in zat. 
Hoezo boullionpoeder?

----------


## teletaliban

> _Geplaatst door HiTMaN_ 
> *Hamkaas chips??? haram of niet??? verveeld verveeld*



hey salam alaykoum hamka's zag ik staan dus ik weet niet
of ze hamkaas er mee bedoelen maar volgens mij 
zit er geen ham in ik hoop het teminste want ik vind die chips wel lekker
en in de ingredienten kan ik geen ham lezen dus zal wel niet haram zijn
wa alaykoum salam

----------


## Ladylady

als jullie goed lezen staat er in de indrienten geen ham in doesssss volgens mij zit er ook geen ham is als het er niet in staat vermeld.

----------


## Bent l'bled

Waaaaaaaaaaayli...Wat is dat voor een vraag???

Als het geen ham is wat erin zit...dan zijn het dierlijke vetten, en welke populaire dier zou dat zou zijn???? ra ra ra....juist ja




het VARKEN

het is moeilijk om halal te eten hier in NL. Tenzij je alles zelf slacht, zelf produceert of biologisch eten...Alles in de supermarkt schappen zitten wel dierlijke vetten in, zelfs een brood bij de locale supermarkt...

Eet smakkelijk!!!

----------


## selma15

Salamoe alaiekoem broeders en zusters in de islam,

Hamkaas chips is wel haram omdat er varkensvet is verwerkt als je kijkt op de ingredientenlijst staat er iets met E420 ofsow E en dan 3 cijfers er agter dat verklaart dat er varkens vet in zit.
voor degene die dat neit wisten hebben natuurlijk geen dnoeb hiervoor.

wa alaiekoem a salaam

----------


## hanita

selam aleikoum, 

Zo als men kan lezen op de verpakking van de hamkaas bevat het aroma,s van HAM, en aroma,s worden gehaald uit boullion, 
dus na mijn weten is het dus zeker wel HARAM, en in het geval van twijfel moet je het gewoon niet eten, dan weet je zeker dat je goed zit!!!!

 :verward:

----------


## Persian Flower

Toevallig wilde ik net een zak ham kaas open maken, maar dan doe ik het toch maar niet.

----------


## Hninanl

Aanvullend op Selma15:

In heel veel producten waarbij je het niet verwacht is dierlijk vet verwerkt.
Soms staat het als specifiek ingredient genoemd, soms ook niet. 
tegenwoordig hebben heel veel additieven die in voedsel gebruikt worden een E-nummer gekregen. Heel veel mensen kijken of er geen dierlijke vetten in bijv. een pak koekjes zitten, maar ze letten niet op de E-nummers. terwijl er wel de hulpstof E471 aan toegevoegd is (Mono- en diglyceriden van vetzuren)
dit zijn dan vetten van varkens of van niet halal geslachte runderen.

Hieronder wordt een overzicht gegeven van emulgatoren n van andere E-nummers, die uit dierlijke producten
(kunnen) bestaan. 

Emulgatoren zijn stoffen, die het mogelijk maken dat twee stoffen mengbaar worden, die anders niet te mengen
zijn. Vet en water zijn niet te mengen, maar door toevoeging van lecithine (uit ei) zijn ze wel mengbaar
(bijvoorbeeld in mayonaise). Lecithine is dan de emulgator. 
Veel levensmiddelen zijn erg complex van samenstelling en bevatten dus vet en water. Daarom worden in
sauzen, puddings, snoep, soep etc emulgatoren toegevoegd. Producten gaan anders schiften, zakken uit of
zien er in ieder geval niet meer aantrekkelijk uit. 

Welke emulgatoren worden nu waar van gemaakt ?
Voor het gemak de hele groep E300-400 even kort omschreven (deze groep bevat ook stoffen met andere
werking). Vetgedrukte nummers kunnen dierlijke elementen bevatten.
E 322 : Lecithinen. Deze komen uit ei, soja of mais. 
E 325 : Natriumlactaat. Het zout van melkzuur. Gemaakt uit melkzuur, dat op weer door bacterin is gemaakt.
E 326 : Kaliumlactaat. Het kaliumzout van melkzuur.
E 327 : Calciumlactaat. Het calciumzout van melkzuur.
E 330 : Citroenzuur. Uit fruit of via een schimmel verkregen.
E 331a-c, E332a-c en E333a-c : Citraten, zouten van citroenzuur.
E 334 : Wijnsteenzuur. Uit wijn of uit tamarindepulp, een tropische boom.
E 335-337 : Tartraten, zouten van wijnsteenzuur.
E 338 : Fosforzuur. Chemisch gemaakt uit fosfaaterts.
E 339-343 : Fosfaten, zouten van fosforzuur.
350-352 : Zouten van appelzuur, uit appels.
E 400 : Alginezuur. Een verdikkingsmiddel uit algen.
E 401-405 : Zouten van alginezuur.
E 406 : Agar-agar. Een verdikkingsmiddel uit algen.
E 407 : Carrageen. Een verdikkingsmiddel uit mos of wier.
E 408 : Furcelleran. Een verdikkingsmiddel uit wier.
E 410 : Johannesbroodpitmeel. Een verdikkingsmiddel uit de johannesbroodboom.
E 412 : Guar. Een verdikkingsmiddel uit de Cyamopsis boom.
E 413 : Tragacanth. Een verdikkingsmiddel uit de Astralagus boom.
E 414 : Arabische gom. Een verdikkingsmiddel uit een Acacia boom.
E 415 : Xanthaangom. Een verdikkingsmiddel uit een bacterie.
E 416 : Karayagom. Een verdikkingsmiddel uit een boom uit India.
E 420 : Sorbitol. Een zoetstof uit de lijsterbes, pruimen of via chemische synthese.
E 421 : Mannitol. Een zoetstof uit diverse bomen.
E 422 : Glycerol. Een oplosmiddel/emulgator synthetisch gemaakt.
430-436 : Tween-producten. Synthetische emulgatoren.
E 440 : Pectine. Uit appels of sinaasappels.
E 450 : Verschillende fosfaten, allen synthetisch.
E 460 : Cellulose. Houtstof, uit allerlei planten.
E 461-466 : Diverse typen celluloses, allen synthetisch of uit hout.
E 470 : Vetzuurzouten. Zouten van natuurlijke, plantaardige vetzuren. 
E 471 en 472 : Mono- en diglyceriden. Natuurlijke vetten van diverse oorsprong, plantaardig of dierlijk. Meestal
plantaardig, maar dierlijk (oa varkens) is niet uit te sluiten. 
E 473 : Suiker-esters. Gemaakt uit suiker en glycerol.
E 474 : Suikerglyceriden. Gemaakt uit suiker en vetzuren, zie opmerking bij E 471.
E 475 : Polyglycerol-vetzuuresters. Uit polyglycerol en vetzuren, zie opmerking bij E 471.
E 477 : Propyleenglycol esters. Uit propaandiol met vetzuren. Zie opmerking bij E471.
479 : Sojavetten.
E 480 : Dioctylnatriumsulfosuccinaat. Synthetisch.
E481-482 : Lactaatesters. Uit melkzuur en vetzuren, zie onder E471.
E 483 : Stearyltartraat. Uit wijnsteenzuur en stearylalcohol. Semi-synthetisch.
(E 485) : Gelatine. Uit dierlijke botten
E 490 : Propyleenglycol. Synthetisch.
491-495 : Span-producten. Synthetisch.

Verder zijn nog de volgende producten mogelijk gemaakt met dierlijk materiaal :
E120 : Cochenille uit schildluizen (insecten) E542 : Beendermeel en bloedproducten.
E904 : Shellac (een was uit luizen)
E913 : Lanoline (uit wol)
E921 en 921 : Cystene en cystine : uit kippenveren, varkensharen, mensenharen en dierlijke eiwitten

Selaam,
Hanan

----------


## Neetje

Ik ben laatst naar de supermarkt geweest en ik ben best wel kritisch en toen een van jullie deze vraag hadden van is hamkaas haram of niet?
Het is wel haram want er zit gemalenstof in en dat is natuurlijk afkomstig van de varken 

Groetjes Neetje

----------


## selma15

hier kunnen we kort over zijn

Ham-kaas chips is NIET haram

 :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Dropveter

> _Geplaatst door Neetje_ 
> *Ik ben laatst naar de supermarkt geweest en ik ben best wel kritisch en toen een van jullie deze vraag hadden van is hamkaas haram of niet?
> Het is wel haram want er zit gemalenstof in en dat is natuurlijk afkomstig van de varken 
> 
> Groetjes Neetje*


MAW, er zit ham extract in.

----------


## khalidwalid

Salamun 3alaikom beste broeders en zusters,

ik heb zojuist op de site van hamkas doorzocht wat er allemaal in de HAMKAS zit :

ik citeer het wat er staat : Hamka's bestaat uit heerlijke brosse zoutjes met de *SMAAK* van *HAM* en kaas. Het is gemaakt van de lekkerste etc .....

ze gaan heus geen namaak SMAAK maken voor HAM...naar mijn idee is het gewoon hampoeder of iets dergelijks wat ze op strooien..... 

maar ik zie dit niet eens als big issue eigenlijk ... 

en het is echt geen moeite om even het bedrijf te bellen om ECHT 100% zeker van te zijn :

Per Telefoon:
0800 7377426 NL (Gratis) 
(Op werkdagen bereikbaar 
van 09:00 tot 17:00 uur)

wa 3alaukoma salaam

----------


## khalidwalid

Salamun 3alaikom beste broeders en zusters,

ik heb zojuist op de site van hamkas doorzocht wat er allemaal in de HAMKAS zit :

ik citeer het wat er staat : Hamka's bestaat uit heerlijke brosse zoutjes met de *SMAAK* van *HAM* en kaas. Het is gemaakt van de lekkerste etc .....

ze gaan heus geen namaak SMAAK maken voor HAM...naar mijn idee is het gewoon hampoeder of iets dergelijks wat ze op strooien..... 

maar ik zie dit niet eens als big issue eigenlijk ... 

en het is echt geen moeite om even het bedrijf te bellen om ECHT 100% zeker van te zijn :

Per Telefoon:
0800 7377426 NL (Gratis) 
(Op werkdagen bereikbaar 
van 09:00 tot 17:00 uur)

wa 3alaukoma salaam

----------


## Joesoef

Mas, zonnebloemolie (23%), tarwebloem, ham- en kaassmaak [aroma (bevat weipoeder (van melk), kaaspoeder, melkeiwit, boterolie), emulgator (mono- en diglyceriden van vetzuren), smaakversterkers (mononatriumglutamaat, dinatriumguanylaat), suiker, kaliumchloride, specerijen, kruiden, rookaroma, kleurstoffen (paprika-extract, anatto), voedingszuur (ascorbinezuur)], zout.

Hamka

----------

